# Miracle Detail present Rupes Skorpio and Bigfoot save the day on Honda NSX bonnet!!!!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Hope everyone is well, thought I would post a little video of me sanding the NSX bonnet and correcting in one stage, was sanded with 3000 grit sanding pads and then corrected using a Rupes Green pad and Rupes Zephir.

Part 1:





Part 2:





I will post some pictures of the NSX finished very soon.

Comments and questions welcome.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## MrBlue (Jan 26, 2013)

hi Paul

Love your work,I use Rupes Lhr 21,!5 75.
one question, how long does your green pads last?
I use one per car.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

MrBlue said:


> hi Paul
> 
> Love your work,I use Rupes Lhr 21,!5 75.
> one question, how long does your green pads last?
> I use one per car.


I can get at least 3-4 cars from a green pad.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## MrBlue (Jan 26, 2013)

Miracle Detail said:


> I can get at least 3-4 cars from a green pad.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul


Sports cars Or Suvs?


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

good


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Lovely jubbly Paul.
Can't wait to get the air driven Rupes machines.
Lookes mint as always dude.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

good video


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Great polishing kit. Great work. Great car. Great vid!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

I wonder if Rupes will sponsor me so I can have free stuff. 

Nice video production, do you do it yourself or outsource?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work paul looks a fantastic bit of kit.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job paul are the rupes that much better than everything else out there at the mo


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Paul, nice video. The sander pads were these just pre soaked in water or was a lube added to the water? I guess they were soaked as saw no water being added to the bonnet.. many thanks :thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks great Paul - that Rupes system looks fantastic.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Here is the 2nd part to the NSX bonnet video...






Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

123quackers said:


> Hi Paul, nice video. The sander pads were these just pre soaked in water or was a lube added to the water? I guess they were soaked as saw no water being added to the bonnet.. many thanks :thumb:


Many thanks, the pads just had a spray directly on the sanding pad before sanding.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

gb270 said:


> Great job paul are the rupes that much better than everything else out there at the mo


Yes for sure!


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice cleanup on the NSX.
Is Zephir and Diamond Gloss your goto 2-stage products now?

Thanks - Jason


----------



## Detailing JunKy (May 2, 2013)

Awesome videos


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Amused said:


> Nice cleanup on the NSX.
> Is Zephir and Diamond Gloss your goto 2-stage products now?
> 
> Thanks - Jason


Here's my most used combos (depending on paint type, level of defects etc)

Most agressive first that I use most of all

Zephir + Microfibre pad
Zephir + Rupes green pad
Zephir + Rupes Yellow pad

Then either followed up with yellow or white Rupes pad with Keramik and/or Diamond gloss.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Miracle Detail said:


> Here's my most used combos (depending on paint type, level of defects etc)
> 
> Most agressive first that I use most of all
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

Of the combos listed, which ones would you recommend for late model BMW and Volvo paint needing heavy correction?

Thanks again - Jason


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Amused said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Of the combos listed, which ones would you recommend for late model BMW and Volvo paint needing heavy correction?
> 
> Thanks again - Jason


Zephir and green pad, if need more, step up to the microfibre pad. Let me know how you get on! And if you need any more suggestions please do not hesitate to ask.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------

